
Neural Network in Glass Requires No Power Recognizes Numbers - Errorcod3
https://hackaday.com/2019/07/16/neural-network-in-glass-requires-no-power-recognizes-numbers/
======
daly
I recall work from the 1980s doing something similar. It turns out that a Fast
Fourier Transform of an object can be used to recognize the object in an
scene.

The result of convoluting the FFT of the "interesting object" and the scene is
a "spot" that highlights all of the places the object of interest occupies in
the scene.

I played with this, literally, in the last century.

Some day a bright-spot engineer at Google will re-invent it, patent it, and
give it a spiffy name. Then everyone will have to be able to explain it during
the Google whiteboard interview by just-graduated college students.

Sigh.

